

 Hacker News was penalized by recent Google Panda update (11th April). - Zakuzaa
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/http://news.ycombinator.com

======
Matt_Cutts
No, it wasn't. When I saw this headline I went and checked on
news.ycombinator.com, and it wasn't affected. In fact, Hacker News actually
got more Google traffic on Monday, 5/23 compared with Monday, 4/11.

~~~
Zakuzaa
Wow, thanks.

I submitted because Alexa is fairly accurate with very high traffic sites, and
the drop in HN's rank and reach seemed to coincide with Google Panda roll out.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
No worries, happy to clarify.

------
tptacek
GOOD. HN's placement on Google search results is extremely disconcerting to
me. I'm trying to have a conversation with HN people, not the whole Internet.

------
sp332
I don't see a drop in traffic in those stats - am I looking in the wrong
place?

Edit: I think I found it, in mid-April there's a spike downward. But it
recovers quickly, and it's not the biggest - change the view to 6 months or
max and you can see some crazy changes at times.

------
pstack
Why is this a problem? How many of you actually stumbled onto Hacker News via
a google search? People put way too much emphasis on their listing on Google.
If you're selling doodads, then I guess that's important, but otherwise word
of mouth is your overwhelming winner. In fact, I would say that goes for
almost every site I visit regularly.

I use Google to find tidbits of information. One-off questions. I can't think
of a single site that I have ever discovered via google that is something I
visit regularly.

------
citricsquid
Don't trust Alexa, please...

------
jakeludington
Many great content sites were hit by Panda. I would take ehow in the results
over most of the garbage Google indirectly promoted when the made algorithm
changes.

